# LED Lighting Suggestions



## bong barang (Mar 10, 2015)

Hello again every1
Tank footprint is 36" x 24" height to bed is 18"
I have a Chinese LED and just replaced t8"s with
a quad t5 36" i picked up the other day (JBJ TRINITY)
I'm redesigning my canopy so anything goes..
The quad t5"s look great but i want more
may run the new LED's with the T5's not sure yet.
I'm heading down the SPS crazy road
My Pics so far
some higher end units
Eco tech Radion XRPRO30 X 2 units
Orphek Atlantik V2.1B 1 unit
Kessil 360WE X 2 units

Thanks in advance People


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

In my opinion the Orphek Atlantik V2 can't be matched. It's an amazing light made by some really good people. I've been reading more reviews and watching videos about this fixture and I'm almost 100% sure that I'll be running one on my new tank. The quote I got though from the company was a bit shocking at $900US but it's still worth it.

The Radion XR Pro is also a great light with some people showing good growth and coloration in their tanks but definitely a bit pricey! 

Kessils' are in the same boat but the only drawback that they have is the "beam" effect from the one source of light. Two would be good on the footprint that you had.

Amazing to see you go from a Chinese LED to a list of these amazing LED's


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

The most unknown and underrated light is ZT6600 for your system. It will grow everything and anything under the sun with a combination of 2x 40 bridglx
Ux dense matrix led and a combination of 3 watt Cree leds it also has uv. If you want to see one running pm me and you can come by to check it out. Honestly my favourite light and has produced the best results for me. 

Also for apex user there is an apex ready unit.


----------



## bong barang (Mar 10, 2015)

Thanks Aquatic Expressions 
The ZT6600 looks interesting
But i ordered a Orphek Atlantik V2.1B
it arrived today


----------



## bong barang (Mar 10, 2015)

*Update Canopy for now*

Still undecided on acrylic , so i made a wood canopy on sunday 
Had a metal rod but was bending to much so i changed to 1" wood dowel today.
Here is a couple pics.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

why you need canopy? Get metal electrical conduit 1/2 or 3/4 and make something like this

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=34290

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

-
How are you liking the Orphek Atlantik V2.1B? Interesting light . 
-


----------



## bong barang (Mar 10, 2015)

rburns24 said:


> -
> How are you liking the Orphek Atlantik V2.1B? Interesting light .
> -


I love the light, my wife not so much haha
Finished acclimating now long ago
I have the Orphek light on a program now 
Lets see what happens


----------



## bong barang (Mar 10, 2015)

sig said:


> why you need canopy? Get metal electrical conduit 1/2 or 3/4 and make something like this
> 
> http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=34290


Sig 
your idea look's good but 
i wanted to match my stand since i don't have a frameless tank.


----------

